# Biggest Jump



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

What's your biggest jump?


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Never measured but I would say I made it 2ft. oke:

On a serious note, never jumped them before, been decoying them successfully (for the most part) for 7 years now. Maybe once a year on those long scouting days, and the opportunity presents itself, I will stretch the legs and pass shoot a couple.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

120ish for 4 guys. It's been pretty easy around Ellendale.


----------



## spankylabs (Feb 27, 2011)

Musta taken advantage of that special 4 am shooting start around Ellendale. Heard it works really well to find out where the busboy at the hotel and his buddy have their spread and lay in the ditch when your tuckered out from cowboarding. Is cowboarding one word or two?


----------



## jim and tuck (Mar 14, 2013)

40 in three shots with Benelli semi, three and half in. shells, one #2,BB, and BBB. lots of sausage, 20 shells to round them all up....once a yr., sneak for this guy... love decoying.. but it is a conservation order for a specific purpose to thin out the numbers.. someday it will all end...and that will be hard to take....but it is coming..


----------



## snowgoosekiller11 (Apr 14, 2008)

125 14 shells 2 guys. got sick of them not decoying in Arkansas so decided to jump a flock and ended up with way more than we planned on getting. Took us over an hour to pick them all up and a lot of extra shells to chase down the wounded ones.


----------

